# Ross 6wt Flystik Review (part 2)



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Took the rod to Ewen Maddock this morning matched up to the Bluegill bass line and worked the edges this morning to see if it could cope
with a Toga. Unfortunately they weren't playing but the rod performed well. Throwing Dahlbergs were no problem even into the wind
and the rod managed to stop a 40cm Bass without any real dramas. Hopefully the Toga will still be playing when I get back from WA


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

video up of the rod in action





mods let me know if I need to edit


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Pat
the rod's got a bit of guts, couple of times there the fish went in the weed and it was able
to lift them out, hope your new rod goes ok


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

The rod is coping well in WA with GT's,Goldiesand Queenies up to 60cm only taking
5-10mins to land.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Rod is also capable of handling Toga up to 70cm


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Great Toga!


----------

